
Birds and Humans ‘Talk’ to Each Other to Outsmart Bees - brahmwg
http://www.popsci.com/humans-and-birds-collaborate-to-get-honey?src=SOC&dom=fb
======
jstru
BEES?

~~~
brahmwg
I was hoping it would have been birds and bees talking to each other to
outsmart humans.

